# Sponsored Visitor Visa 679



## ab_uma (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi All,

I need help in applying for Sponsored Visitor Visa (679) to my Sister.

I am PR holder and have full time job and have enough money to sponsor.

I recently applied visitor visa - 676 to my mother for 1 year. Last week she got her visa. From *Feb 2011 - Feb 2012*, she is not yet arrived to Australia.

Now I want to apply Sponsored visitor visa - 679 to my sister for 6 months and I am ready to pay for Security Bond. And she will show her employer letter that she will go back after 6 months.

Now my question is - Will I be elizable to apply for 679 as i recently applied to my mom - 676.

I checked in the application form 1149. In the form Q7

7.Have you previously sponsored any visitors?

Here sponsored means, is it 679 or 676? Do I need to mention my mother details under this.

I want to bring mom and sister together for visiting me and show the places around Australia.

Thanks in Advance,
Uma


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

If your mother applied for and received an unsponsored 676 visa then you have not sponsored her.
If your sister is going to apply for the 679 and you are sponsoring her, it'll just be a case of whether you meet the sponsorship requirements as far as you being eligible to be a sponsor.
Immi will decide on her visa application accordingly.


----------



## ab_uma (Jul 5, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> If your mother applied for and received an unsponsored 676 visa then you have not sponsored her.
> If your sister is going to apply for the 679 and you are sponsoring her, it'll just be a case of whether you meet the sponsorship requirements as far as you being eligible to be a sponsor.
> Immi will decide on her visa application accordingly.


Thank you and I really appreciate your response.

I understand from your response that I need say "No" to Q7, as I did not sponsor my mother on 679

7. Have you previously sponsored any visitors?

Please confirm this to me as i am bit confuse about this question.

Thanks,
Uma


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

A sI've said above


> If your mother applied for and received an unsponsored 676 visa then you have not sponsored her.


----------



## lisa (May 16, 2010)

*Eligible sponsors Visa 679*

Hello everyone,
I am applying for visitor visa 679 to sponsor my Mum to visit Australia in next few months. But I am in confusing who would be eligible sponsor between me and my husband. I am a PR holder but I am unemployment. My husband is Australian citizen and he has a full time job.Can my husband be a sponsor? Is it egligible for a son-in -law to be a sponsor because I see in a booklet shows that eligible sponsors just only child, uncle, brother, sister, partner..
If my husband could be a sponsor then which supporting documents can I use as an evidence for a relationship between mum and son-in-law? I am thinking about using my birth certificate to the relationship between my mum and me, and marrige cetificate to the relationship between my husband and me. Do you think that would be ok?? Please give me an advice.
One more thing that does my mum need to undertake a health examination as applying for this visa. She is 53 years now.
Thank you very much for helping me.


----------

